# Router Table



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

So i know this taopic has been discussed however i am in the market for a router table to make some trim for my house. The old owner made his own trim so i would like to copy his trim for the rest of the house.

I have a dewault router (big boy) but need a table. I've heard good things about the ryobi table. HD has it for $99 with a router included!!! I could care less about the router but will probably use it until it dies then switch to the dewault.

heres the link http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

So is this atleast a decent table? (router aside)

Going to pick one up today so quick responses are appreciated!!


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm no opposed to a more expensive table, just heard good things about the ryobi.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I have that exact router table. Is it a decent one-yes, but not pro grade for sure. The biggest problem I had with it was the knobs which hold the fence in place on the back side of the fence, you can't see them in the pic. The plastic part of the knob separated from the metal insert which was molded into the knob. One drawback I found after buying it: There is no fine adjustment of the fence. Using parts found at my local Fastenal I made new knobs to secure the fence and made a set of fine adjustment attachments. For my occassional, home use, it's fine. David


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you. thoughts on any other tables? Bosch?


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

While this may be too late, one factor I rarely see mentioned with regards to router tables is noise. Noise is one of the primary reasons that I went with a table that had a composite top (mine current one is a freud). My first table was one with a metal surface, and this thing was noisy. I prefer quiet.


----------



## eisert (Oct 20, 2009)

Trust me on this, it will suck horribly running out trim on a little router table like this, not to mention the inaccuracy it will provide. Successfully shaping trim will require a longer fence, and the ability to attach feather boards to keep material both tight to the fence and flat to the table. Another drawback of these little guys is the fact that the tops are not very stable, further decreasing accuracy.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You can make a better router table your self for very little.

I've never posted a picture--tomorrow I take a picture of my table and see if I can figure out the posting thing.

Eisert brought up the most important point with working long stock--You need a long table--a long fence that is tall enough to attach hold downs(feather boards)

My top is 5 feet long--that's a nice size. --Stability and safety ---Be safe--See you tomorrow

If I can figure out the picture posting.-----Mike---


----------



## eisert (Oct 20, 2009)

Mike is right. If you do a little research and plan a bit, you can make twice or three times as nice of a table for only a few bucks more than the one at HD.


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

I ended up buying the ryobi however am also in the process of building one for when i do the house trim. i just needed one quick for the deck lighting. Plus I think my dewault would tear that little table apart which is why i'm glad it came with the little ryobi router.


----------

